# Totale Einfallslosigkeit nach Frust - Neues Spiel?



## Koyote (4. Februar 2013)

Hi Leute,
ich spiele gerne sehr lange am Stück und auch sehr häufig. Habe nun seit dem 29.11.12 genau 499 Stunden FIFA 13 UT gespielt und es regt mich eigentlich konstant nur noch auf und macht keinen Spaß mehr. Davor habe ich gerne CS: S war's gespielt, das Spiel habe ich schon 808 Stunden gespielt, vor CS: S habe ich BF3 gespielt, davor BC2 und zwischendurch mal GW2(was wegen Membermangel uninteressant wurde). Habe bestimmt noch mehr gespielt, fällt mir aber grade nicht ein.
Im Singleplayer habe ich schon GTA, Assassins Creed, Metro, Splinter Cell uvm. gespielt. Das Problem dabei ist, dass man da ziemlich wenig Spielzeit hat. Bei Metro habe ich nicht einmal die Anwendung neu gestartet 
Aus diesem Grund ziele ich eher auf Onlinespiele ab, da man dort oft viel viel länger spielen kann. Klar, bei Minecraft habe ich auch schon über 1000 Stunden im Singleplayer verbracht aber das ist auch ne Außnahme. 

So, nun möchte ich mit FIFA 13 aufhören weil die Gegner einfach nur aufregen und kein schönes Spiel zustande kommt, wo beide Spaß haben. Nur leider habe ich keine Ahnung welches Spiel ich mal spielen könnte. Ich bin im Moment echt ratlos, weil mir kein Spiel mehr wirklich Spaß macht.

Was gibt es denn im Moment für Onlinespielgrößen? Würde mich über Ratschläge echt freuen 

Gruß Tim


----------



## Lexx (4. Februar 2013)

Wie wärs mal mit ein bisschen Sozialkontakt, einigen Büchern, 
etwas "Urlaub", Pause, Abstand, Abwechslung und Distanz.. ?
Danach wirst du schon wieder Lust auf etwas neuen haben.

Für mich klingt das eher nach Burn out oder Depression.. !?!?


----------



## Koyote (4. Februar 2013)

Ich bin lange genug im RL  Suche einfach nur ein gescheites Onlinespiel in dem man viel Spaß haben kann und Zeit verbringen kann. Möglichst ohne diese ganzen Bug's usw. die Spiele wie FIFA mit sich bringen...


----------



## Robonator (4. Februar 2013)

> Was gibt es denn im Moment für Onlinespielgrößen? Würde mich über Ratschläge echt freuen


Ab morgen ist Tera-Online Free 2 Play. Ich finde das Spiel super und echt hübsch.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2013)

World of Tanks wäre noch eine Option. Oder auch Aion.


----------



## Robonator (4. Februar 2013)

Wobei ich Aion nach der F2P Umstellung recht grausig finde und das unvermeidliche PvP ab ~lvl 30 wie die Pest hasse.


----------



## Sethnix (4. Februar 2013)

wie wäre es mit Skyrim, Sins of a Solar Empire, Planet Side 2?


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Februar 2013)

Auch wenn es nicht mein Fall ist, bzw. noch nicht:
Wie wärs mit Path of Exile? Ist grad in der Open Beta:
Path of Exile Open Beta: Mehr als ein Diablo-3-Klon? Free-to-Play-Hack'n'Slay im PCGH-Preview mit Video


----------



## plaGGy (4. Februar 2013)

Dota 2, League of Legends, World of Tanks, im grunde jedes SPiel dieser Art. Man kann halt, wenn man denn auf PvP und seine Schwächen steht (gelegentliche Noobs und Trolls und teambasierstes 5v5 oder X v X) halt schon Zeit verbrennen.
StarCraft 2 wäre eine erwähnung, das MM ist schon recht gut und es hat  nicht wirklich Bugs. Aber das sind alles SPiele die eben immer  gehen aber nicht unendliche lange am STück.

MMOs gibts keine guten mehr die wirklich F2P sind, höchstens noch Herr der Ringe Online  und von den Bezahl-Spielen ist auch nur noch WoW halbwegs spielbar. Star Wars ToR wäre eine Art, wenn dus alleine spielst dauert es ne Weile und die Individuelle Story is schon wirklich gut gemacht mit ner Gruppe leider nicht F2P da man nicht mal handeln kann, wie mir zugetragen wurde... geht garnicht.....

Ansonsten sind 8 Stunden im Schnitt ununterbrochenes Spielen am Tag (jetzt nur mal auf FiFa bezogen, wenn das stimmt was du sagst) halt einfach zu nicht nur subjektiv viel zu viel und du wirst bei jedem Game an deine Grenzen stoßen.


----------



## Koyote (4. Februar 2013)

Hab ich was von F2P gesagt? Kann ruhig was kosten  
Habe mir ein paar Spiele mal angeschaut und auch teilweise angezockt. Sind alle gerne mal spielbar aber nicht auf lange dauer.

bei vielen Spielen ist das Problem heute einfach die Community.


8 Stunden am Tag sind zu viel zocken? Ohje du willst nicht wissen was ich am Wochenende / Ferien mache  Gibt für mich aber keinen greifenden Grund die Zeit am Rechner zu verkürzen. Gesundheitlich bin ich top fit (muss alle 6 Wochen zum Arzt wegen ner angeboren Krankheit, der checkt dann auch alles andere mit) und sonst sehe ich erst recht kein Problem. Meine schulische Leistung reicht mir mit nem 2,3 er Schnitt in der 9. Gymnasium G8 auch aus. Wenn ich höre, was andere Leute aus der Klasse so erzählen und wie wenig die Nachrichten Lesen/ schauen bin ich da schon ganz gut bei. Sport gabs nur 1 Schuljahr wo ich keine 1 hatte und somit läuft das für mich alles rund.


----------



## lipt00n (4. Februar 2013)

Koyote schrieb:


> Ich bin lange genug im RL


 
Geht mich ja nichts an, aber bei 499 Stunden FIFA 13 vom 29.11.12 bis zum heutigen Tage, komme ich auf 67 Tage, wenn ich 499 Stunden auf 67 Tage aufteile, sind das ca. 7,4 Stunden pro Tag. Das ist schon krass, so viel hab ich zu Hardcore-WoW-Zeiten vor vielen Jahren nicht mal hinbekommen, und das war schon nich mehr so viel mit sozialen Kontakten ,)


----------



## ZeroX360 (4. Februar 2013)

Könnte mich der Suche eigentlich auch anschließen. 
Wenns Online-MMO sein soll könnte ich dir Rift empfehlen.
Und wenn die kack Lehrgänge feddich sind bin ich am überlegen das wieder zu spielen.

Bitte lass Sim City nicht floppen.  
Wollte nicht zu solchen MMO's zurückgreifen.


----------



## Koyote (4. Februar 2013)

Auch wenn das jetzt OffTopic ist...
Warum sollte das so viel sein? Ich bin noch ein junger Mensch, brauche nicht viel Zeit zum Schlafen, trödel nicht rum und kann mir meine Zeit gut einteilen.
Wenn ich morgends um 6 Uhr aufstehe dann geh ich Duschen (jeden Tag), esse was, kümmer mich im Sommer um meine Tiere, mach paar Kraftübungen und ziehe mich an etc. Dann isses 7:40, um 7:45 bin ich im Klassenraum und dann gibts Unterricht. 75% vom Unterricht ist nicht zu verwerten, da kannn man wenn was schriftlich / gedanklich zu erledigen ist das auf nem Blatt machen und nebenbei mit dem Gehör wichtige Sachen raushören und auf nem anderen Blatt aufschreiben. Dann geht das ganze 6 Stunden lang, dann isses 13:05. Um spätestens 13:10 bin ich zu Hause und dann sollten bis 14:00 Uhr die Schulsachen erledigt sein. Dann schnapp ich mir was zu Essen und hau mich an den PC. 8 Stunden Später haben wirs dann 22 Uhr, bleiben immer noch 2 Stunden um was mit der Mutter zu belabern, die eh erst seit kurzem dann da ist. Um 1 sollte man dann mit allem Fertig sein und spätestens 2 hau ich mich ins Bett und penne sofort. Einmal die Woche habe ich auch bis 15 Uhr Schule, die Zeit und viel andere Zeit lässt sich durch das Wochenende Regeln. Wochenende bedeutet für mich Freitags nach der Schule bis Sonntagnacht. Ein Wochenende hat 48 Stunden, da man da eh nicht so viel Leistung bringt, wie manche Leute sich einbilden, reicht da auch recht wenig Schlaf. Somit sind wir bei großzügig 40h. Min. 16 zocke ich davon, sind wir bei 24 Stunden. So, das sind 24 Stunden in denen man entweder bissl mehr zocken kann und dafür dann in der Woche weniger und/ oder was mit Freunden machen kann. So dann geh ich da manchmal 2 Stunden mit zu meinem Vadder zu seinen komischen Pferden und hoffe das die mir nicht die Hand abfressen  Und dann _bewege_ ich mich noch n bissl mit dem Hund. Dann kann man noch paar Freunde fragen was die so machen und und und und und...
Man kauft/ macht viele Dinge im Leben, die nur Luxus sind und Zeit fressen oder gemacht werden, weil man Faul ist und wenn man das einfach mal auslässt findet man so viel Zeit für seine Lieblingsbeschäftigung.
Warum sollte ich z.B. wie andere bis 11 Uhr im Bett rumgammeln Am Wochenende, wenn ich nach 4 Stunden pennen genau so Fit bin? Völlig Sinnfrei. Warum sollte ich für ne Arbeit lernen, wenn man in der Schule einfach in den Stunden das gelernte nochmal in seiner Form kurz auf nen Zettel schreiben kann und dadurch auch gut lernt...

So und nun nachdem ich mich fast gezwungen habe mich zu rechtfertigen b2t


----------



## Abductee (4. Februar 2013)

Ich bin momentan von "Faster Than Light" begeistert.
FTL: Faster Than Light bei Steam


----------



## lipt00n (4. Februar 2013)

Ja gut, dein Schulweg rockt natürlich derbe. Abgesehen davon, dass ich seiut der 6ten Klasse nicht mehr jeden Tag um 13h nach Hause durfte, hatte ich auch 30-60 Minuten Schulweg, morgens und abends. Da hast du natürlich die optimalsten Vorraussetzungen.
In allen anderen Punkten gebe ich dir Recht. In diesem Sinne: Nutze es ruhig weiter aus. Irgendwann is man erwachsen und muss arbeiten und sich um seinen eigenen Haushalt kümmern, wenn man dann abends noch 2-3 Stunden findet, kann man sich schon freuen ^^


----------



## Sethnix (4. Februar 2013)

Kann monatlich auch was Kosten?

-> Eve Online

Community soll wohl sehr nett sein und Zeit kann man immer verbrennen  (berichtigt mich wenn ich mit der comm falsch liege  )


----------



## fac3l3ss (4. Februar 2013)

lipt00n schrieb:


> Ja gut, dein Schulweg rockt natürlich derbe. Abgesehen davon, dass ich seiut der 6ten Klasse nicht mehr jeden Tag um 13h nach Hause durfte, hatte ich auch 30-60 Minuten Schulweg, morgens und abends. Da hast du natürlich die optimalsten Vorraussetzungen. (...)


 Ich finde es auch irgendwie komisch. Danke für den Rat, auch wenn ich nicht so viel Zeit wie der TE habe. 

Ich würde dir meinen aktuellen Favoriten empfehlen, der nicht für jeden ist, aber Zeit braucht man für das Spiel: Dark Souls. Und ja, es ist eigentlich ein Singleplayerspiel.
Ansonsten gibt es noch The Binding of Isaac und FTL: Faster Than Light.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## CupcakeFactory (5. Februar 2013)

Sethnix schrieb:
			
		

> Kann monatlich auch was Kosten?
> 
> -> Eve Online
> 
> Community soll wohl sehr nett sein und Zeit kann man immer verbrennen  (berichtigt mich wenn ich mit der comm falsch liege  )



Community ist im allgemeinen sehr erwachsen. Natürlich hat man auch hier ein 
Paar Idioten dabei, wie überall.

Dürfte das MMO mit dem höchsten altersdurchschnitt sein.


Wenn du da reinschauen willst gib bescheid. Kann dir 21 Tage Testaccount zuschicken.


----------



## Robonator (5. Februar 2013)

Sethnix schrieb:


> Kann monatlich auch was Kosten?
> 
> -> Eve Online
> 
> Community soll wohl sehr nett sein und Zeit kann man immer verbrennen  (berichtigt mich wenn ich mit der comm falsch liege  )


 Schleichwerbung http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...-play-etc/211828-sammelthread-eve-online.html
Btw EVE muss nicht unbedingt monatlich kosten. Wenn man genug ingame scheffelt dann kann man es auch per Ingamewährung finanzieren 


CupcakeFactory schrieb:


> Community ist im allgemeinen sehr erwachsen. Natürlich hat man auch hier ein
> Paar Idioten dabei, wie überall.
> 
> Dürfte das MMO mit dem höchsten altersdurchschnitt sein.



Jap es gibt immer ein paar fiese  Aber ich denke es ist kein Wunder das das Game den höchsten Altersdurchschnitt haben kann, es ist ja auch das komplexeste


----------



## Painkiller (6. Februar 2013)

Was evtl. noch eine Option wäre:

- Planetside 2
- Team Fortress 2 
- The Secret World
- Der Herr der Ringe Online
- Torchlight II 

Bei Singleplayer:

- X³ + alle Add-Ons
X (Spieleserie)
Damit hast du lange lange zu tun.


----------



## Koyote (6. Februar 2013)

Also Torchlight 2 und The Secret World sehen wirklich sehr interessant aus. Da werde ich bestimmt schon bald zugreifen


----------



## Painkiller (6. Februar 2013)

Du musst nicht den ersten Teil spielen. Kannst auch gleich mit dem zweiten Anfangen. Torchlight II wird das "bessere" Diablo III genannt.
Cool ist, das Easter Eggs zu Skyrim, Borderlands 2 und Minecraft mit dabei sind.


----------



## Jor-El (6. Februar 2013)

Ich würde ein paar Koop Spiele empfehlen. Online wird man immer auf ein paar Idioten treffen, die einem das Spiel vermiesen wollen.
Borderlands 1+2 z.B., ARMA Reihe oder Sims ala DCS A-10 Warthog.

Mir macht es miteinander gegen die KI um einiges mehr Spaß.
Was mir schon alles bei BF3 an den Hals gewünscht wurde... Krebs und der sofort eintretende Tod waren da noch das Harmloseste.


----------



## FrozenLayer (6. Februar 2013)

Probier doch Hawken, ist F2P, in Open Beta und sieht dank UE3 auch sehr gut aus. Reinschnuppern kostet nichts, darfst dich nur nicht von der etwas steilen Lernkurve entmutigen lassen, wenn du in CS oder anderen FPS einigermaßen gut warst solltest du aber ohne Probleme ab der ersten Stunde die Matches rocken. Deutsche Zone gibt es nicht, du müsstest dann auf UK spielen um die für FPS wichtige Latenz niedrig zu halten.


----------



## Painkiller (13. Februar 2013)

@ TE

Na wie siehts aus? Schon was angetestet?


----------



## Koyote (13. Februar 2013)

Hab mich drauf festgelegt mal ein bisschen zu wechseln zwischen den Spielen. 
Habe mit jmd eine neue MC Welt angefangen und ausm Schrank mal wieder paar alte Spiele rausgeholt (Zocke die TombRaider Serie nochmal durch, bin jetzt bei Legends - Der neue Teil kommt ja schon bald)
World of Tanks ist auch ganz interessant, habe ich mit nem Freund schon ein paar Stunden gezockt. Des weiteren bin ich gerade dabei wie vorgeschlagen wurde Coop zu zocken. Die Bf3 Coop spiele ich jetzt also alle nochmal auf höherer Schwierigkeit durch. 
Kaufen werde ich mir Portal 2 (Coop und Singleplayer wo man mal mehr nachdenkt als ballert), The Cave (mal ne andere Art von Spiel, die mir sehr interessant erscheint) und Torchlight 2. Der neue Tomb Raider Teil ist sowieso Pflicht und bis ich das alles durch habe kann ich mich vielleicht auch wieder für nen reinen Onlinetitel begeistern.  The Secret World finde ich nämlich auch recht interessant. 

Also danke nochmal für eure Vorschläge.


----------



## Minga_Bua (19. Februar 2013)

Guck dir mal EvE Online an


----------



## abc00 (23. Februar 2013)

tera online würde ich dir empfehlen.
direktes kampfsytem, sonst ein klassisches mmo


----------



## Mastermind83 (12. März 2013)

Ich habe mit TERA angefangen und muss sagen es macht Spass richtig Fun musste dir mal an schauen .


----------



## Xukii (28. April 2013)

Da kann ich nur zustimmen. Tera macht echt Spaß. So bald das Leveln vorbei ist!

Gruß


----------

